# Starting A Business



## xoxofashionfame (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi guys,
Am looking for starting up a small retail business in Malaysia, something like in the bazaar. I'm living in Johor Baru and I don't have any idea how or what to do. I'm thinking of applying a business license under my husband's name since I'm a foreigner and not yet holding a malaysian citizen. Is it difficult to apply the license?

Right now, I'm selling clothes,etc. online and I want to take it to the next level. Any answer related would be helpful.

Thank you. 
Sasha


----------



## Jay M (Nov 3, 2014)

Try calling up the Companies Commission of Malaysia to get your business registration.


----------



## ktommy80 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,

my wife would like to open a ballet company in kuala lumpur...

We are originally from germany and would like to live in KL..

What are the requirements for starting a business in the educational section?

Any inputs are appreciated!

Thanks


----------

